# What shoes to get next?



## memorex88

I've been using Nike Air the last few years. They where comfortable but HOT! I always wear black shoes so I can't change that and YES I KNOW, white would be cooler but no an option.

I can use opinions on the subject of cooler golf shoes. What's your preference?


----------



## Surtees

Do proper golf shoes help you game much? I keep thinking I should get a pair but are they worth the money?


----------



## memorex88

The grip they give you specially if it's a little damp like early morning is a big deal Surtees. I won't spend more than $100 on them and usually look for sales in the 60 - 70 dollar range.

For this I say yes they are.


----------



## Surtees

thanks for that I normally just wear runners and I've been thinking about getting some shoes I might have to look into it a little more now.


----------



## Surtees

I have just brought(part gift part brought) a pair Etonic golf shoes Difference 3Z. They were $200 AUS but I got them $130AUS I figuared because I was only paynig part of the price I was best to get a good pair that would last me. I have only played one round with them and apart from a small blister on my right foot I found they were pretty comfy and I was a lot more soild in my stance espically on tee off. I think I have to adjust my swing slightly now becasue I must of been comping for some of my slip because I didn't seem to drive as well of the tee off. but my iron play was normal


----------



## iheartskorts

*Golf Shoes*

Hi Marco,

My husband got a pair of Calloway golf shoes that look like saddle shoes - he loves them - thinks they look and feel great! He got them at Iznad Golf - we get discounts in our email but they also post coupon codes on sites like Dealio.com too - there's one for 10% off I saw the other day. 

Black shoes are hot, for sure. They look better than white ones at the end of the game though!


----------



## Surtees

Hi and welcome Heart. I'm glad you've found the site. I quiet like my white shoes although your right on a damp day there not the white at the end.


----------



## iheartskorts

Thanks for the welcome - I'm glad I came upon this forum - nice people and good information!


----------

